# Anyone have pics of adult fish/pairs?



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I went to an extremely nice and prestigious Aquarium store today. I saw a lot of potential fish that I would like to keep. I guess to help me narrow my decision down does anyone have pics of the adults?

There are some online but not many and its always nice to see what is out there and kept my real aquarists. The species I am looking at are HRP's, Firemouths, Rainbows, Fliers, Blue Acaras, and (very maybe) Salvini.


----------



## MandyH (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are my pair of Firemouths who surprised me by spawning for the first time (that I noticed anyway) a few weeks ago. Hope they help! 

Mom and Dad




Dad




Mom


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great looking Firemouth pair!!

Male HRP Rio Danli







...Bill


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Both are stunning! This is exactly what I was looking for! Whichever type of fish I get I am going to get 6 and let them pair and then sell the other 4 back to the LFS. The firemouth is such a stunning fish. To be honest though I am worried that the fry will not be wanted so I am debating something a little more exotic/called for. The HRP is a great looking fish but seem so similar to convicts and I have kept them before so I am looking for something different.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice fish MandyH and Bill :thumb:

Cryptoheros sajica, nanoluetus, or myrnae would be other choices.

What about some.........Neetroplus nematopus aka Neets......... :fish: 
video of my pair
http://s100.photobucket.com/user/cichli ... c.mp4.html


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome fish! Their eyes look fantastic.

Right now availability is my concern. Sajica look fantastic as well I love the body style on them.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd definitely recommend C. sajica. I have a young pair (have yet to spawn) but the male is an absolute brute. He's only about 2.5in but already has awesome coloration, great dorsal and anal fin extensions and a good sized hump on his head. Full of personality as well! I would suggest you end up keeping a single male with multiple females however as males tend to be very hard on females.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok that is good advice, I am going to get 6 and let pair off but if I can sex them from the get go I will and have him with a harem.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

How about Herichthys Labridens "Media Luna" Yellow. I gave my young pair in the picture below to a hobbyist that moved from NC back to Oregon a few months ago.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Really cool breeding colors, I am for sure looking for something different along these lines. I just set my tank up and am waiting for tomorrow to get my seeded media, plants, and driftwood. I am pretty happy with the lay out although my filter is louder then I thought.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

TeamCF said:


> Really cool breeding colors, I am for sure looking for something different along these lines. I just set my tank up and am waiting for tomorrow to get my seeded media, plants, and driftwood. I am pretty happy with the lay out although my filter is louder then I thought.


The male always kept a good color but the female was usually a dark olive green when not in breeding dress. What size tank is it?


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

40 breeder, my plan is to keep the one pair/1 male 2-3 females and then some dithers.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

A 40 breeder is a fairly small tank for most cichlids, even a bit small for many of the Thorichthys, like firemouths. 
I would stick to the smaller varieties like Hondurian Red Pts.
Another small, yet colorful species that would work in a 40, is Cryptoheros nanoluteus, and I believe I saw them on the Wetspot list.
male


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I ended up going with firemouths. They are a fish more in my current price range to be honest because of the amount needed to get a pair. How young will they breed? I am getting them from a couple different sources to avoid in breeding. Right now I have 2 one looks like a male the other a female (still tough to tell) the one flares all the time (more colors etc.) while the other isn't as aggressive. Both fish are about 2-2.5" long. Later today I will add 3 or 4 more to ensure that I can get at least a pair. Have not figured out dithers yet but platy or swordtail so far is winning out.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

A female firemouth usually displays a dark mark in the dorsal fin, much like the one in my female nanoluteus pic. 
This can be nondescript when young, but is usually fairly obvious when sexually mature.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

They both have different colors from each other for sure but it could just be a non dominate male. They both were in separate tanks not sure why. They almost have courting behavior not as much actual aggression. I guess I am wondering when I should expect pairing to happen because I don't want to add a bunch of fish but in 2 days take them back because these two paired.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've never really noticed any black blotches in the dorsal's of the female T. meeki I've kept. They are a little trickier to sex, especially when younger but the more you have the easier it is as you can start to see slight differences between males and females. The biggest difference I saw was in their head profile. Males tend to have a steeper, more elongated forehead and "snout". They will usually have longer trailers on their dorsal and anal fins as well, however females can develop pretty decent trailers too.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I have a male and female they act so different. He is starting to get a little too physical though.


----------

